# No poc



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll give it a go tomorrow .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/no-poc-pro-works-405/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The pocks don't bother me much on the seams and butts. But they do piss me off on the bead & angles.. I'll drop a bottle off with my dad in the morning to see what he thinks about it... I've got two specks side by side I subbed one out to him ..Hell!!..He can have them both if want's em!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Keep us posted! :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea Moore keep us posted as i can get that stuff over here now!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

*ahem* dawn *cough*


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

fr8train said:


> *ahem* dawn *cough*


ya.....same stuff just in a different bottle.....tried no poc a long time ago and it acted no different than dawn.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea Moore keep us posted as i can get that stuff over here now!!!:thumbsup:





fr8train said:


> *ahem* dawn *cough*





drywall guy158 said:


> ya.....same stuff just in a different bottle.....tried no poc a long time ago and it acted no different than dawn.:whistling2:


Yep... It's crap... A waste of $ ! I wasn't impressed at all..To be honest I really didn't see a difference ...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Yep... It's crap... A waste of $ ! I wasn't impressed at all..To be honest I really didn't see a difference ...


Spot on review that Moore!! Thought as much!!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We use about a tablespoon or so of dawn. Does the trick and cheap!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

moore said:


> Yep... It's crap... A waste of $ ! I wasn't impressed at all..To be honest I really didn't see a difference ...


I was impressed in what a good urine receptacle the empty bottle made.:jester: Otherwise Dawn does the same thing, and smells better.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the orange scented palmolive :jester:. Makes the mud smell great.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

SSSHHHH you will void the manufacturers warranty


----------

